# Any idea how wide a 04 chevy tahoe, including mirrors, is?



## Bulldawg76 (Sep 8, 2006)

or does anyone know the length of the mirror.  The width, exculding mirrors, is easily found online, but I need the total width to see if one would fit in my garage.

Does anyone know if a tahoe will fit in a 9 ft wide garage?

Thanks.


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Sep 12, 2006)

*c'mon, somebody's gots to know..........*

...............


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 12, 2006)

Don't know the width, but my full size 02 F-150 will fit in a 9' wide garage with ease. I'm sure you won't have a problem.


----------



## NC Hunter (Sep 13, 2006)

My 2005 Silverado 1500 is only 1/2 inch narrower than a Tahoe and it fits into an 8' garage. Granted I have to retract the mirrors but there's an automatic feature to do that with both side mirrors. I'd say your Tahoe would fit a 9' garage just fine and have the same option to retract the mirrors just in case.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 13, 2006)

Bulldawg76 said:


> Does anyone know if a tahoe will fit in a 9 ft wide garage?


I don't think any passenger vehicles are wider than 8' and that's probably only the H1.  
It'll fit.  Not sure how you'll open the doors but it'll fit.


----------



## W4DSB (Sep 14, 2006)

it would have to fit in a 9' garage wouldn't it?
over 102" is a wide load and requires a permit in Ga.


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Sep 14, 2006)

thanks everybody, specs say that it's 76.3" wide w/out mirrors, the mirrors are the catch and depending on how much they add to the width could make it really tight.  On paper it could be 1mm more narrow than the door and would fit.  Just hoping for someone that had a tahoe and a 9 ft garage opening to shed some light.  Nothing better than first hand experience.  Thanks again everybody, even the TennRsee fan.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 14, 2006)

Bulldawg76 said:


> thanks everybody, specs say that it's 76.3" wide w/out mirrors, the mirrors are the catch and depending on how much they add to the width could make it really tight.  On paper it could be 1mm more narrow than the door and would fit.  Just hoping for someone that had a tahoe and a 9 ft garage opening to shed some light.  Nothing better than first hand experience.  Thanks again everybody, even the TennRsee fan.


Can't imagine the mirrors stick out over a foot each???  Even if they do, just fold the driver's side in.  It will fit.  Make sure you double check the height.  My Avalanche, though 2wd, just eases in to our garage.  I have a TOTAL of 3 inches COMBINED front and back clearance.  My next house will have a HUGE garage.   Cheapest part of the house to build and they skinny it down to the last inch.


----------



## NC Hunter (Sep 14, 2006)

Bulldawg,

Honest there's a function on the control for the mirrors that lets you, with one push, retract both side mirrors into the vehicle. Doing that I can park my Silverado in a garage with an 8' door. I know you will be able to get it inside a 9' door.


----------



## Guy (Sep 15, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:


> Can't imagine the mirrors stick out over a foot each???  Even if they do, just fold the driver's side in.  It will fit.  Make sure you double check the height.  My Avalanche, though 2wd, just eases in to our garage.  I have a TOTAL of 3 inches COMBINED front and back clearance.  My next house will have a HUGE garage.   Cheapest part of the house to build and they skinny it down to the last inch.




2wd?   Phil, I think I may of lost some respect for you.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 15, 2006)

Guy said:


> 2wd?   Phil, I think I may of lost some respect for you.


I know, I know.... it is a burden I must carry.  The 19mpg does make it a little easier though.   
I have a 4wd Tracker does that help?  Nevermind, I'm just digging a deeper hole.....


----------



## BuckyD (Sep 26, 2006)

I have a 2000 Yukon XL and 8 ft doors. ( Put the doors in just BEFORE I bought the truck). It fits... about 3 inches on each side..


----------

